# Four Horseman Challenge



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

So, I went with some co-workers today to Chunky's to try the Four Horseman Challenge. I did not have the guts to try it, but two guys did. Both failed. One guy stopped after 85 seconds, the other went for 15 minutes but could not finish it. It was great fun!

Here is a link to where Adam from Man vs Food on the Travel channel tried it:
http://www.eatdrinkordie.com/videos/56301f13be/man-v-food-four-horsemen-challenge-in-san-antonio


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

And here is a failure:


----------



## mashedpaters (Dec 17, 2009)

I can choke on tabasco sauce, thats just insane...yet seems like a fun challenge.
anyone try the saltine, cinnamon, milk, or bread challenges?


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Tabasco sauce is 2,500-5000 Scoville units. The Ghost chili is 1,000,000 scoville units.

I have heard of the Milk, Cracker, and Bread challenges, but I wouldn't eat that much no matter what. I haven't heard of the Cinnamon challenge.


----------

